# Dove tan, black/choco tan litters coming soon



## Luc86 (May 14, 2009)

After X-mas I expect sh/shs dove tan and shs black/choco tan litters.

*Dove tan litter:*
*Father:* Mouse-Point GDZIE DZWONI DZWON; shs dove tan


*Mother:* Mysiadło PEPPER; sh dove tan


*Black/choco tan litter:*
*Father:* Mysiadło KABHIR; shs black tan


*Mother:* Mysiadło RANGEELA II; shs chocolate tan


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have some lovely looking mousies!


----------

